# New Additions - pics



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

So here are the new additions.

You can't see the black one at all in the pics, darn it - but the others you can.

I wanted to post these before I went to class. I will post their pedigrees and all information on them as soon as I get back!

Enjoy!

Allison

Unnamed Black doe - I think she is about 5 months - suggestions for name???



















Sherbert - Unregistered doeling - end of may baby. Mom is Ginger - Registered Nigerian -Sire is Cherokee REAL flashy unregistered Nigerian




























Ginger - Registered Nigerian. I own the dam (Joy) sire is Gabriel, my old buck.



















Snow White - Registered Nigerian - Chickory Springs breeding (same as China, and Joe Dirt)



















Ginger and Snow -










And my favorite pics~~ My grandma and a 5 day old baby. My grandma raised me and she has dementia that is turning to alzheimers.




























More info to come in a few hours!!!!


----------



## deenak (Oct 10, 2007)

My favorite pictures are the ones of Grandma holding the baby! That should be printed and framed. It is always hard to see grandparents/parents decline in functioning. I am sure that the goaties make everyone feel good. I have read that animals can help to calm people experiencing dementia. 
Of the other pictures I just love Sherbert, something about her coloring makes me want to pick her up and give her a hug!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Really cute goats.........I to........... love the so cute and adorable pics of ........I am asuming your grandma
holding the baby,,,I love it .........
I also agree with deenak they should be picture framed.................Very nice :shades:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Very nice! Lucky you! I agree that pic of your Grandmother is great. The little goatie looks so happy
and content in her arms! 

I've been through the Alzheimers experience. I'm sure you know the basics at least. She will get great 
pleasure out of talking about past experiences (long term memory is the last to go), go through old photos
with her, talk about her parents, be sure to ask her about her life as a young girl (hope she still can). 
Make a list of everything you want to know about her and her "family tree", soon these memories will be
gone forever. WRITE THEM DOWN, so you don't forget.  :hug:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Ginger's Pedigree

http://www.freewebs.com/sunsetlakeranch ... digree.htm

Snow White's Pedigree

http://www.freewebs.com/sunsetlakeranch ... digree.htm

Sherbert's pedigree is -

Dam: Ginger from above
Cherokee (pic coming - have to find it. Have one from when he was REAL young!)

Unnamed black doeling - 
Unknown history - just that unregistered Nigerian.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

all are beautiful -- registered or not. Looks like you will be able to full fill "orders" for whatever anyone would like


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

They are beautiful!! congrats!! :stars:


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Oh they're all so cute! I love Sherbert, she looks adorable! The ones of your grandma and the baby goat are so precious. I'm sorry that she has such a terrible disease. My grandma has parkinsons, it's terrible to watch her go downhill. . . .


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you everyone!

I will get alot better pics of them probobly this weekend. I want to get new ones of everyone anyway - but no offense - but hubby SUCKS at taking pics. When he takes them, he does it from standing looking down instead of squatting and getting them straight on.

I am real excited about Snow's pedigree and I think when I bring Turner to her in late winter we will have some gorgeous babies for late spring!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I am to am getting excited for breeding season :roll:


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Congratulations on the wonderful additions! I like Ginger's color. GM is one to be cherished for sure.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

They are beautiful Allison!!! Congrats! LOVE Sherbert!! She's a cutie! And oh my goodness, those last pics with your grandma and the baby!!! Oh goodness...just melts my heart! What a sweet goatie!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Allison....they are all beautiful!!! I really like the little black doe...as dark as she looks in the pic...Midnight comes to mind for a name...and those pics of your granny and the kid are heartwarming, cherish them. :hug:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

My Hubby takes pretty good pics, but, he just recently started using a digital camera. So, he 
doesn't "get it" yet. I said (as I was trying to get the moving goat in position) take alot of pics.
So, we are out there an hour, and he's taken 10 pictures! I said, "take 50 pictures, it doesn't
cost anything!" :GAAH: :hair: Because you know you have to take alot to get the
perfect one!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

All very cute but your grandma and the baby is just adorable. I wish I would have thought of that.


----------

